# Diebstahl



## Freerider1987 (30. September 2003)

Hallo habe eine schreckliche Mittteilung un d zwar würde mein neusen Scott Hight Otance gelaut


Hatte es zu r Reparatur abgegeben weil mir ein idiot die Bremsleitung aus der Fassung gerissen hat und ich für denn scheiß 75 Zahlen musste+ neuer bremshebel und nun ist es weg


Bestimmt hat sich der Täter es anderes überlegt denke es war der selbe mit der bremse weiß aber nicht wer muss mich kennen ich ihn aber nicht stat die bremse am arsch zu machen und mich zahlen zu lassen nimmt er sich das ganze bike nen Tag später gleich ganz mit


war bei der Polizei die kann ja auch nichts machen / Wir schauen mal nach was wir tuhen können und nehmen es uin die Akte auf.


einige Bilder

















Wenn ihr jemand auf diesem Bike sieht haut ihn vom Bike



wenn ich ihn selber sehe (sorry) p(f)icke ich ihm sein Ar(sch)loch Rot damit der Blutet

Bitte hilft mir


----------



## ykcor (30. September 2003)

hi. wo is es dir den geklaut worden!?! in karlsruhe?
ich wohn zwar etwas weiter weg aber ich halt trotzdem mal meine augen offen. vorallem am wochenende in freiburg...

ich wünsch dir glück das dus wieder findest!!!  

MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## liebesspieler (30. September 2003)

wo geklaut?
wann geklaut?
besondere merkmale ? irgendwas besonderes als bei nem normalen high octane? (andere reifen oder so?)


----------



## Freerider1987 (30. September 2003)

Ja in Karlsruhe

War im Chekl In center in durlachwollte mir gegen 9Uhr was zum essen und trinken kaufen da ich meine Freien Tag hatte und auf die 7 Hills gehen wollte um zu Biken,  kamm raus und da war es weg obwohl ich es abgeschlossen hatte

Wer war da nur alte Rentner die habe ich drauf angesproche ob sie was gesehen haben die gaben mir die antwort das ein Typ da warder gemind hatte auf einer Ansprache einer Dame das er gesagt hätteder er hat denn schlsussel vom Scloss verlohren und müsste es mit einem Seidenschneider aufschneiden da er es sehr dringend hatte.


----------



## Freerider1987 (30. September 2003)

PS. hatte es ja erst bei ebay ersteigert


----------



## Sherman (30. September 2003)

Verdammte Hack...  Mein Beilied. Jetzt kannst du nur hoffen, dass so ein geiles Bike auffällt. Weil das hat ja nun wirklich net jeder.

Falls ich aber einen damit hier oder in Freiburg sehe nehm ich es ihm mal gepflegt ab


----------



## Skanker (30. September 2003)

also schließe mich dem sherman an...
ich bin öfters in basel und werd dort mal kucken obwohl es schon en bißchen weit weg von KA is...
gibt es wie liebesspieler schon angesprochen hat irgendwelche besondere merkmale die am standard modell nich vorhanden sind ?


----------



## liebesspieler (30. September 2003)

verdammte ********, ich werd nicht mehr mit meinem gemini hier rumfahren
erbärmliches *********, wenn ich den in die finger bekomm


----------



## fez (30. September 2003)

Tut mir echt leid für dich, Freerider !!!
Ich halte die Augen offen, aber ich kann mir kaum vorstellen dass der Typ hier mit rumgondelt. Sperrmüll-Anzeiger und ebay im Auge behalten !


----------



## grobis (30. September 2003)

herzliches beileid freerider.

ich glaube ja nicht auf ein auftauchen, aber man soll ja nicht
aufgeben dran zu glauben. 
Aber ich denke solche bikes werden gerne 
auch auf bestellung gestohlen, denn du kannst dich ja
mit dem bike nicht auf der strasse blicken lassen.

gruss grobis


----------



## Freerider1987 (1. Oktober 2003)

Hi dank erst mal



Merkmalle:


Reifen: sChwalbe Fat Albert 2,35
Bremsen: Hyse




Ob ich mit meine FX 25 noch auf die Straße traue ob das auch nicht abhanden kommt?!?!?!


was glaubt ihr was eas für Idioten hat die klauen hir in Karlruhe wie z.B. mein Bike und verkaufen es in hammburg oder Österreich, Schweiz etc. und meinen sie haben es gekauft und würden es nie zugeben dass sie es wo geklaut haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elo (1. Oktober 2003)

erstmal mein beileid! hoffentlich kriegste den drexack!!  

nur ne kurze anmerkung an die freiburger: bitte nich gleich jeden vom rad hauen, der mit nem neuen high octane fr rumfährt.. ...ich kenn min. einen, der das teil auch hat und damit u.a. in freiburg rumgondelt (hat allerdings nen tioga-sattel, nich den originalen...)

ansonsten, ich halt natürlich auch die augen offen (todtnau)


----------



## Deleted 9600 (1. Oktober 2003)

Selbst wenn der Dieb erwischt wird, passiert denen ja in Deutschland nix. Man sollte das Recht haben, den Typen bei Erwischen blutig zu schlagen.


----------



## Sherman (1. Oktober 2003)

Jetzt kann man nurnoch Ebay und sämtliche Online Flohmärkte im Auge behalten.

Wenns wirklich auf Bestellung geklaut worde ins dann siehts ******* aus...


----------



## Freerider1987 (2. Oktober 2003)

Ich schaue ja ständig nach aber wenn es bei ebay ist soll ich es auf meine kosten ersteigern oder was?


----------



## Deleted 9600 (2. Oktober 2003)

Hallo,

Erstmal gucken, wenn Du eines bei Ebay findest, und Du dann so tust als ob Du interessierter Käufer bist, dann versuche per Email herauszufinden, obs Deins sein könnte. Indem Du zum Beispiel Sachen fragst, an denen Du evt eindeutig Dein Bike identifizieren könntest.

Dann kannst Du ja Anzeige machen, wegen Verdacht des Diebstahls, und wenn Du dir sehr sicher bist, dann würde ich es kaufen (nicht bezahlen !!), dann erfährst Du nämlich die Adresse, mit der der Verkäufer bei Ebay gemeldet ist.


----------



## Freerider1987 (2. Oktober 2003)

Ok danke für eure Hilfe wenn es jemand von euch so ginge würde ich euch ja auch helfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1987 (19. Oktober 2003)

Gester kamm ein Bericht auf dem neuen Lokalsender für karlsruhe und um gebung 


und zwar wurden in letzer Zeit in Karlsruhe und Bruchsal häufiger räder gestohlen die nie wieder zu finden waren oder besser gesagt nicht mehr aufgetaucht sind


Da muss mein octance auch dabei sein


----------



## Sherman (19. Oktober 2003)

Mh in Todtnau wurden ja auch mal nen paar Bikes aus der Garage von Felix geklaut und ein paar der Bikes haben sie an der Grenze nach Tschechien abgefangen. Vielleicht gibt es eine Art "Bike-Mafia" ähnlich wie mit den Autos.

Aber hoffen wir es lieber net.


----------



## Freerider1987 (19. Oktober 2003)

Gut also wir stellun uns alle vor die Grenze nach Tschechien und machen ne Razier auf unsere Bikes wer ist dabei


HIHIHI


----------



## Chriz (20. Oktober 2003)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2759035957&category=30745 ??


----------



## fez (20. Oktober 2003)

der Verkäufer schreibt "mit allen Papieren und Garantie". 

Vielleicht mal per ebay-Frage an den Verkäufer abklären ob er Dir mal eine Kopie zusenden kann. Aber ob der Verkäufer so freundlich ist Dir eine Kopie zu senden, weiss nicht.


----------



## Chriz (20. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von fez _
> *der Verkäufer schreibt "mit allen Papieren und Garantie".
> 
> Vielleicht mal per ebay-Frage an den Verkäufer abklären ob er Dir mal eine Kopie zusenden kann. Aber ob der Verkäufer so freundlich ist Dir eine Kopie zu senden, weiss nicht. *



ja könnte generell ein problem sein die angabe.
wenn er doch geklaut ist, der kauf abgeschlossen ist und die papiere doch nicht dabei sind kann der verkäufer immer noch sagen: find ich leider nicht mehr.

oder es liegt eine "original" kopie bei.


kann aber auch sein, dass dieser verkäufer es ehrlich erworben hat


----------



## Deleted 9600 (20. Oktober 2003)

Gibts bei Bíkes nicht auch Ramennummern, evt kann man dcie erfragen ?

Bei EDV kann man da immer so argumentieren: Kann anhand der Nummer erkennen ob das schon die "neue bla irgendwas" Serie war.

Ka ob sowas bei Bikes sinnvoll durchführbar ist, aber nen Versuch wärs wert, oder ?


----------



## Chriz (20. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Hotzi _
> *Gibts bei Bíkes nicht auch Ramennummern, evt kann man dcie erfragen ?
> 
> Bei EDV kann man da immer so argumentieren: Kann anhand der Nummer erkennen ob das schon die "neue bla irgendwas" Serie war.
> ...




das wär natürlich ne idee.
man kann argumentieren, dass die erste serie nen herstellungsfehler hatte und zurückgerufen wurde. anhand der seriennummer kann man erkennen, ob der rahmen zu der serie gehört 


wenn es allerdings wirklich geklaut ist, wird er die nummer nicht rausgeben.


----------



## Deleted 9600 (20. Oktober 2003)

Was zwar kein Beweis, aber evt ein Anhaltspunkt wäre...

Evt kann man auch auf höher aufgelösten Fotos mehr Details erkennen, zum Beispiel Kratzer die vor dem Diebstahl an gewissen Stellen waren ?


----------



## fez (20. Oktober 2003)

Problem wird ganz einfach sein dass Du niemanden zwingen kannst Dir diese Angaben zu machen. Höchstens Du kaufst das Teil. 
Und auch wenn der Verkäfer Dir die Angaben nicht geben will, mit welcher Begründung auch immer - heisst das noch lange nichts... 
Ich könnte mir gut vorstellen dass ich persönlich als Verkäufer eines ehrlich erworbenen Bikes auch nicht jedem der dahergelaufen kommt gegenüber beweisen würde dass das Rad auch wirklich mir gehört....

Ob Freerider die Rahmennummer hat ist auch fraglich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 9600 (20. Oktober 2003)

Ausgeschlossen ist es aber nicht, und vorher schon sagen: Macht der eh nicht, nun dann kann man sich gleich mit dem Diebstahl abfinden.


----------



## fez (20. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Hotzi _
> *Ausgeschlossen ist es aber nicht, und vorher schon sagen: Macht der eh nicht, nun dann kann man sich gleich mit dem Diebstahl abfinden. *



Selbstverständlich. Darum gings mir doch garnicht.


----------



## Deleted 9600 (20. Oktober 2003)

Ne habs schon verstanden wies gemeint war.

Naja, bin ja gespannt was bei raus kommt, stimmt schon, wenn der Verkäufer die Infos nicht rausrückt, dann weiss man effektiv auch nicht mehr. Gibt ja nicht nur ein solches Bike in Deutschland.


----------



## fez (20. Oktober 2003)

wäre es mal ganz interessant ebay zu informieren - also Verdacht auf Hehlerware usw.

Ich könnte mir vorstellen dass ebay da eigentlich recht hellhörig werden sollte - denn gerade in letzter Zeit hat das Image von ebay wegen vieler Betrügereien stark gelitten (Zeitungsberichte, Dokus im Fernsehen usw.)

Bestimmt haben die eine Vorstellung wie in solch einem Fall vorgegangen werden sollte...
Obwohl, der ebay-Service ist so ein Pennerhaufen....


----------



## Deleted 9600 (20. Oktober 2003)

Das kann sehr böse ins Auge gehen sowas... Da ist mir ein Beispiel bekannt.


----------



## fez (20. Oktober 2003)

ist was ins Auge gegangen ? Erzähl mal...


----------



## Deleted 9600 (20. Oktober 2003)

Ich kenne jemanden übers Netz (also nicht direkt privat), der ist auf eine Art Warezseite bei Denic eingetragen, aber die verlinken nur, bieten selbst nix an.

Nun hat also der ne Anzeige bekommen, was nun in Ermittlungen gegen den Anzeiger (irgendein Verein oder so) umgedreht wurde, wegen Beleidigung, oder verunglimpfung, irgendsowas.

BTW muss ich da heute abend gleich mal nachfragen was da bei rausgekommen ist.

Wenn man sowas grundlos tut, kann man sich da schon gegen wehren. Der Käufer muss ja nicht der Dieb oder ein sonstwie beteiligter Hehler sein, er kanns ja legal erworben haben, im Laden mit Rechnung.


----------



## Freerider1987 (20. Oktober 2003)

Habe dem Verkäufer ne Mail geschickt das er mir DeteilBilder und ne Kopie senden soll werde nun sehen aber wenn er die Papiere hat und alles stimmt habe ich Pech gehabt aber danke für den Linkt



Ich finde MTB´ler sind wie eine Große Familie die Helfen sich immer gegenseitig


----------



## Sherman (20. Oktober 2003)

Ich will dir wirklich nicht die Hffnung nehemn, aber der Vorbau des eBay Bikes is länger und die VR Bremsleitung scheint es auch zu sein. Ach und das Sattelrphr is auch länger. Ok man kann sagen dass er dies alles geändert hat, aber mhhh you know.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1987 (21. Oktober 2003)

Das Werde ich an denn deteilBilder sehen bei meinem waren andere bedalen trauf und ne andere gangschaltung denke ich die muss ich mal anschauen wenn ich die bilder bekomme aber denkle schon ca 2 wochen her wo es gestohlen worden ist und nun in ebay!!!!


----------



## Freerider1987 (21. Oktober 2003)

Habe dem Verkäufer ne Mail geschreiben der meint er kann keine kopie machen da er gerade unterwegs ist schau mal hir



Hallo,
hier noch ein Paar Photos, da ich unterwegs bin kann ich momentan leider
keine Kopien von den Papieren machen




P.S. Wie stellt man die Bilder ins Netz wenn ich sie auf dem Rechner gespeichert habe???


Habe Bilde rvon der Bremse( zylinder, Sattel und Scheibe angefordert um sicher zu gehen


----------



## Chriz (21. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Freerider1987 _
> *P.S. Wie stellt man die Bilder ins Netz wenn ich sie auf dem Rechner gespeichert habe???
> *



Missbrauch deine gallery oder besorg die kostenlosen webspace wo du die bilder hochlädst und dann hierher verlinkst.


Edit: die rahmennummer kann man auch beim händerl wo man das bike gekauft hat erfragen.
die müssen sowas dokumentieren.

trifft natürlich nicht zu, wenn man das bike selbst von ebay hat. da kann dann höchstens der "ur"-käufer mal nett beim händler fragen.


PS: ich hab meine rahmennummer immer im Kopf


----------



## Freerider1987 (21. Oktober 2003)

wo bekomme ich ein webspace her und wie erstelle ich mir meine gallary


----------



## Deleted 9600 (21. Oktober 2003)

Kostenlosen Webspace gibts an und für sich an jeder Ecke, zum Beispiel beim Provider wie T-Online oder bei Lycos

Ich kann Dir die Bilder notfalls auf meinen immer online Router legen, der ist aber bloss per DSL angebunden, daher ist der nicht der Schnellste.


----------



## Freerider1987 (22. Oktober 2003)

Ich hoffe es geht mit den Bildern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## liebesspieler (22. Oktober 2003)

okay, und jetzt?
dir kann so keiner weiterhelfen. du musst dein octane erkennen, an kratzern oder an veränderten parts zur grundausstattung. und selbst das berechtigt dich noch nicht dein fahrrad einzuklagen. besorg dir die rahmennummer und hoff, dass der verkäufer seine richtig rausrückt.
realisitsch ist das aber alles nicht. du wirst dein rad eh nie wieder sehen. find dich damit ab.


----------



## black soul (22. Oktober 2003)

@freerider 1987
der einzige beweis, das das rad dir gehört ist die rahmennummer.
parts wie pedalen und so könne schon längst getauscht sein. da das ein sehr auffälliges rad ist,glaube ich nicht das es so in ebay angeboten wird.da wär der dieb ja schön blöd.
klar könnt man bei sowas ausrasten,aber ich befürchte das du dein teil nicht mehr siehst.
hast du denn keine versicherung?je nach dem wie die aussieht kriegste wenigstes ein teil an kohle zurück.


----------



## Freerider1987 (22. Oktober 2003)

Ja was bringt denn mir die Kohle??? soll ich mir das bike neu kaufen und dan wird es wieder gestohlen habe von dem geld mir ein nodbock geholt habe ja noch mein fx 25 weiß nicht wegen der rahmennumer denn das bike habe ich ja selbt bei ebay ersteigert und den typ weiß ich nicht mehr wie er heißt finde das aber irgendiwe komisch das gerade ein octane in ebay steht nach 2 wochen und wenn der verkäufer der das gerade bei ebay verkauft die papiere nicht rausrückt !!!



mir wurde mal eins vor 7 jahren gestohlen und habe es immer noch nicht


----------



## Froschel (22. Oktober 2003)

das Octane is ja nun nicht wirklich ein seltenes Bike, die Spekulationen bringen hier nicht so viel. Wenn er dir die Rahmennummer gibt isses gut (wenns die richtige ist) und wenn nicht haste eigentlich pech gehabt. Nur wenn du nicht mal selbst die Rahmennummer weißt ,dann würd ich die Sache mal begraben.


----------



## black soul (23. Oktober 2003)

freerider
hab grad mal bei ebay geschaut,da werden 5 octane und ein rahmen angeboten.aber irgendwie sehn die alle anders aus,als deines.welches meinst du denn?


----------



## Freerider1987 (23. Oktober 2003)

Gib mir mal die Links

Der eine hat sich schon erledigt siehe hir


----------



## liebesspieler (23. Oktober 2003)

langsam bekomm ich aber derbe nen hals


----------



## Freerider1987 (23. Oktober 2003)

Wiso haste Angst wenn ich mein Bike wieder bekomme vorausgesetz ich bekomme es wieder das ich deinen Platz als Bike-Protzer wieder wegnehme siehe hir


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=65864&perpage=25&pagenumber=6


----------



## black soul (24. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Freerider1987 _
> *Gib mir mal die Links
> 
> Der eine hat sich schon erledigt siehe hir
> ...




geh einfach auf ebay, gib scott octane ein,dann hast du alles angebotene


----------



## Triple F (24. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Freerider1987 _
> *weiß nicht wegen der rahmennumer denn das bike habe ich ja selbt bei ebay ersteigert und den typ weiß ich nicht mehr wie er heißt*



Die Rahmennummer ist bei so einer Sache eben schon ein "must have".
Naja, es ist ja nicht so schwer den Verkäufer zu kontaktieren.
(Vorrausgestzt, der hat die Nummer..)

1.  Du mußt ihm ja eine Bewertung abgegeben haben (denke ich) und er Dir dann auch.Dann kannst du den Verkäufer kontaktieren

2.  Hast Du ihm ja Geld überwiesen

3. Hast du doch noch bestimmt die "Ihre Auktion wurde erfolgreich beendet"-Email irgendwo im Posteingang rumfliegen.

Falls keiner von den o.g. Punkten zutrifft, kannst sogar du nicht zweifelsfrei beweisen, dass das mal dein Octane war/ist.

3F


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1987 (24. Oktober 2003)

Aslo was soll das heißen dass das mal dein Octane war/ist.

?????


----------



## Triple F (24. Oktober 2003)

Nein natürlich nicht...


Wenn du nicht wirklich beweisen kannst, dass dein Arsch mal auf dem Bike saß, dann sieht´s halt mau aus....


----------

